# ORM für Sqlite



## nieselfriem (8. Nov 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern eine Anwendung mit Sqlite und Java schreiben. Welche ORM-Framework könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Oder ist es aus eurer sich überhaupt nötig eines zu verwenden und nicht gleich mit JPA oder gar direkt mit JDBC zu arbeiten?

Hibernate unterstütz wohl von hause aus Sqlite nicht

VG Georg


----------



## kneitzel (8. Nov 2020)

Also Hibernate scheint auch SQLite zu können wenn ich https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17587753/does-hibernate-fully-support-sqlite richtig verstanden habe.

Aber wieso SQLite? Das ist unter Java eher unüblich, da wird eher H2 oder hsqldb genommen ...

Das aber nur zu Machbarkeit. Generell ist die Frage, was genauso machen möchtest und auch was du für Wissen hast... Viele Wege führen nach Rom und welchen Weg du gehen willst kannst du dir mehr oder weniger selbst aussuchen ....


----------



## nieselfriem (8. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also Hibernate scheint auch SQLite zu können wenn ich https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17587753/does-hibernate-fully-support-sqlite richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Aber wieso SQLite? Das ist unter Java eher unüblich, da wird eher H2 oder hsqldb genommen ...
> 
> Das aber nur zu Machbarkeit. Generell ist die Frage, was genauso machen möchtest und auch was du für Wissen hast... Viele Wege führen nach Rom und welchen Weg du gehen willst kannst du dir mehr oder weniger selbst aussuchen ....


Ich werde deine Vorschläge msl überdenken. 

Danke und VG

Georg


----------



## mihe7 (9. Nov 2020)

Du kannst SQLite schon verwenden, die Frage ist halt, wozu?  (s. https://www.sqlite.org/whentouse.html) Für Android ist SQLite z. B. hervorragend geeignet. Trac läuft auf SQLite für kleine Firmen mehr als ausreichend. Wir verwenden SQLite als Key-Value-Store (read-only) mit mehreren GB unter Android. JPA mit SQLite habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert, ORMlite funktioniert aber.


----------



## nieselfriem (12. Nov 2020)

ich habe mir jetzt mal H2 angeguckt und das scheint ein guter Ersatz für Sqlite für mich zu sein. Ich probiere es mal aus.


----------

